# Security bars on windows and doors - commercial structure



## wfd1366 (Feb 5, 2014)

We have an establishment that has installed security bars across the front of the windows and front doors.  Some call them burglar bars.  Hate these things with a passion but I cannot find anything that does not allow them to install these things?  Any code enforcement help would be appreciated.  I am in Ohio by the way.  Thanks in advance.  Mike


----------



## mark handler (Feb 5, 2014)

The Use Of Burglar Bars, Security Gates And Similar Devices in non residential buildings are typically a Zoning issue.


----------



## Mac (Feb 5, 2014)

Hello Mike, are the bars secured to the door in such a way that the door will still open from either side? I understand that fire fighters do not like the bars. From the NYS Fire Code (a modified version of the  International Fire Code:

1008.1.3.5 Security grilles. In Groups B, F, M and S, horizontal sliding or vertical security grilles are permitted at the main exit and shall be operable from the inside without the use of a key or special knowledge or effort during periods that the space is occupied. The grilles shall remain secured in the full-open position during the period of occupancy by the general public. Where two or more means of egress are required, not more than one-half of the exits or exit access doorways shall be equipped with horizontal sliding or vertical security grilles.

Best I could find...


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2014)

Windows not much luck

Doors as cited above


----------



## wfd1366 (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks for the quick response.  I will check with our zoning department on this.  I have seen section 1008.1.3.5 and when I found it I thought I was on the right track but wasn't exactly what I needed.  These bars were just bolted into the window frame by the owner of the business and as a firefighter we rely on windows as a secondary escape (I'm sure you all know that).  The door can be opened from either side at any time.  Bars are strictly on the window portion of the door and the frontage windows themselves.  Problem with this establishment, is that it is a tobacco store and the state of ohio allows them to smoke inside because 65% of their sales are tobacco.  So these folks are smoking like chimneys in this place and it's a high risk of a fire.   I think the patrons will get out just fine because they are all up and moving.  It's fighting fire in this place that worries me the most.  Thanks again!!


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 5, 2014)

wfd1366 - sprinklered or unsprinklered building, one egress required or two, etc.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2014)

wfd1366 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the quick response.  I will check with our zoning department on this.  I have seen section 1008.1.3.5 and when I found it I thought I was on the right track but wasn't exactly what I needed.  These bars were just bolted into the window frame by the owner of the business and as a firefighter we rely on windows as a secondary escape (I'm sure you all know that).  The door can be opened from either side at any time.  Bars are strictly on the window portion of the door and the frontage windows themselves.  Problem with this establishment, is that it is a tobacco store and the state of ohio allows them to smoke inside because 65% of their sales are tobacco.  So these folks are smoking like chimneys in this place and it's a high risk of a fire.   I think the patrons will get out just fine because they are all up and moving.  It's fighting fire in this place that worries me the most.  Thanks again!!


One word:

Preplan

sorry the code does help firefighters sometimes but not always, and yes we try to make everyone safe.

But the code has it limitations and a code needs to know its limitations


----------



## Frank (Feb 5, 2014)

Depending on how extensive they are it might trigger sprinklers under the windowless building provisions 2009 IBC 903.2.11.1.1


----------



## wfd1366 (Feb 6, 2014)

Unfortunately our preplan dept is in "transition" at this time and they are not getting done.  I enter all the information I can into our inspection software program but that's as far as it gets.  I will definitely put out an inter office memo on this property.

Building is un-sprinklered and 2 exits are required.   Very old structure.  Been several different establishments over the years.  Five different businesses located within the same structure (mini strip mall if you will).  No fire alarm.

Thanks again for the help...Mike


----------

